# Pics in sigs



## CyberGhostface (Jun 22, 2002)

Why cant we have pictures in our sigs?


----------



## ReadWryt (Jun 23, 2002)

Because we haven't turned that ability on...


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 8, 2002)

Are we ever going to earn pics in our sigs?


----------



## Snaga (Jul 8, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!

I HATE pics in signatures. They are a goddam pain in the ..... neck! They slow everything down, and get in the way of reading the threads.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 8, 2002)

Oooooooookkkkkkkk.............


----------



## ReadWryt (Jul 8, 2002)

...heh. Um, I don't think it's so much a matter of "earning" as it is a matter of things like Bandwidth and Oversight.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 8, 2002)

Personally I think they are a pain in the arse. The avatars are a welcome addition, but Pics in sigs........

Anyhoo, everyone should be posting their pics in the forum photo album!


----------



## Beorn (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *Anyhoo, everyone should be posting their pics in the forum photo album! *



Yeah, look what happened: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=123858#post123858


The pictures in the sigs are just too much, it makes a mess of everything, yada yada yada, they get too big...


----------



## Asha'man (Jul 15, 2002)

If you want a demonstration of how sig pics slow a site down, go to www.corvetteforums.com (I think). Most everyone has a large pic of their car in their signature, and it makes the whole forum really slow. 

Asha'man


----------



## ReadWryt (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh yeah, I'm a member over at www.ringquest.com and, while they are a really sweet bunch of folks and good natured and avid Tolkien lovers like over here, they permit things like Pictures in the Sigs and they have no limit on Signature length, so most times the Sigs are longer then the posts from many of the members. It's one way to run a forum, and I really respect what they are doing over there, but it would drive me right up the wall if I used that site all the time personally. But to each their own...if it's making Tolkien Fans happy and serving their needs and desires I say more power to them...but it's not going to happen here.


----------



## Halasían (Jul 16, 2002)

I am all for no picts in sigs. It killed Ringbearer and almost killed Tolkienonline. A nice clean forum is great and I like the look of this place, especially with the new colors! (yeah, I been away for a time) If only there were no post count to cut down spam posts


----------



## Asha'man (Jul 16, 2002)

On Stangnet, it's set to not count posts in the Gene Pool (S & B equivalent) or the Talk sections of each engine type board. No matter how much you post in those places, the only ones that go onto your post count are the ones in the tech sections.

At least that's what I've heard - not absolutely positive if it's true, but pretty sure. Look into it, WM! 

Asha'man


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm new and I was just wondering if that ability was ever avalible here. I think it's best to just stick with avatars. Just my two cense though!


----------



## Beorn (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Asha'man _
> *On Stangnet, it's set to not count posts in the Gene Pool (S & B equivalent) or the Talk sections of each engine type board. No matter how much you post in those places, the only ones that go onto your post count are the ones in the tech sections.
> 
> At least that's what I've heard - not absolutely positive if it's true, but pretty sure. Look into it, WM!
> ...


It's quite possible...just one option that he needs to change...


----------



## Walter (Aug 11, 2002)

Can we have mpegs instead? I would like to have the TTT trailer in mine....


----------



## ReadWryt (Aug 12, 2002)

Now Walter, you KNOW that MPEGs are too big...perhaps if it was a Streaming Quicktime movie...


----------



## Walter (Aug 12, 2002)

Drats, anotherone of my ideas that proved a flop


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 24, 2002)

LOL.

btw, i like ur avatar walter... it winked at me ...LOL


----------

